# Torpado SuperLight - what's it worth?



## carveitup (Oct 25, 2008)

A couple of years ago, a colleague of mine asked me what's the best way to sell his bike and if I knew what he could get for it. Other than Ebaying it, I couldn't think of anything at the time, but now that I've been on RBR for a while, it occurred to me that you are the people to ask (mainly about value). I haven't seen the bike in person but he sent me the photos below and it looks mint. A lot of these older bikes go pretty cheap but his looks like it is in especially good condition.

He bought the bike in the early 80's brand new and has barely ridden it - but stored it pretty well. It is a Torpado Superlight frame (Columbus SL) with the following components (according to the brochure he has):
Campy Nuovo Record shifters, derailleurs, cranks and hubs
Campy gran sport pedals
Campy seat post
Colnago leather saddle (rather dry looking)
Regina Oro 14-23 freewheel
TTT bar and stem
The spec sheet from the brochure he has says the brakes are universal CX but the pics he gave me look like Modolo
Rims are tubulars (the brochure says Ambrosio Montreals)

Stamped on the bottom bracket is 54. But it measures about 56x56 (top tube/seat tube)

Pics (taken today)
View attachment 181245

View attachment 181246

View attachment 181247

View attachment 181248

View attachment 181249

View attachment 181250

View attachment 181251



Thoughts on value?


----------



## onlineflyer (Aug 8, 2005)

About $29. Where do I sent payment?


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

nice bike, I'd bet it'd fetch a pretty penny on eBay. Looks very clean. What does the tubing sticker say? It looks like it's a 10sp?
EDIT: Sorry, skimmed past the desc too fast and went for the pr0n pics. forget the tubing question.


----------



## carveitup (Oct 25, 2008)

Definitely not 10 speed. I think it is 6 speed.

Estimates on value - anyone?


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

*I found this.*

http://www.classicrendezvous.com/Italy/Torpado/torpado_main.htm

http://equusbicycle.com/bike/torpado/pdf/torpadobrochure1.pdf

Sounds like it's not a real collectors bike but was constructed better than many of the upper end bikes of the time. It may be a dimond to someone that had one in the past. The Torpado make stretches all the way back to the first part of the 1900's and was very big in the days of Coppi. Sold in the later 80's to a foreign company and soon after disappered. 
I like it. I wouldn't sell it in that condition for any less than $800-$900. There is a Torpado on ebay right now but it is much less of a bike than what your friend has, never mind being a huge 64cm. It has a buy now price tag of $450


----------



## Osisbs (Sep 7, 2012)

*Torpado*

If the bike is still all original then I would not part with it for less than $1500


----------

